# allergy shots 95117



## diann (Dec 11, 2015)

Having a disagreement in the office regarding CPT 95117, if a pt is given 2 allergy shots, do you charge a quantity of 2 units or just 1 unit....same if they are given 4 injections would it be a quantity of 4 units or just 1 unit? AND do you adjust the price to reflect the number given or is flat price for total multiple injections?

Thanks
Diann DoBran CPC, COC


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the billing part but for coding it should be 1 unit of code 95117 if it 2+ injections, its not an each additional code. Its has a MUE of 1 assigned.


----------



## diann (Dec 16, 2015)

thank you so much!

Diann DoBran CPC, COC


----------



## mssalemny (Dec 17, 2015)

Code 95115 may be used for a single injection; 95117 covers two or more injections. The correct quantity (number of units) is always one (1) for both codes. Codes 95115 and 95117 should not be billed on the same date of service by the same provider. Report either 95115 or 95117 during a single patient encounter. If one injection is given, report 95115 (only). If two or more injections are given, report 95117 (only).


----------

